# Craigslist Ad - free goats & chickens



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

*pittsburgh craigslist > for sale / wanted > farm & garden 

Free chickens and Goats (Cranberry)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-07, 5:43PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have 7 Goats and 42 chickens that I have to give away for free. I am starting a new Hair Saloon in NYC and unfortunately I can't take these with me. I am looking for a good home for them. Please call or text me at 724-448-0234. Thanks! *

I know nothing - ad is on Pittsburgh PA craigslist. There is a pic of a pygmy looking goat.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/2252778926.html

edited to add - Ad has already been flagged!


----------

